# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Needles...........

## False Positive

Looking for some advice on the best place to get needles and what size works best for delt/glute injection. Thanks!

----------


## passthetest

order them form vet suply pnline 23 g 1 inch works for me

----------


## magic32

Check your PM.

----------


## nah man

pm me even if your in california it is very easy to get whatever you need.

----------


## enrique10

if you want to inject into two spots... say both biceps or delts is it bad to use the same needle?

----------


## redz

People pretty much sugest always changing pins to be safe, I have put .5cc into my delt then .5cc into my left pec with the same pin. I wont be doing that again but thats just because of injection pain and soreness. For the price of pins might as well replace them everytime.

----------


## elitepeptides

Yeah if that is how you're going to do it, then stock up on pins, just so you can take one off and put one on quickly safely and cheaply.

----------


## Ashop

> Looking for some advice on the best place to get needles and what size works best for delt/glute injection. Thanks!


Try a board sponsor or google search. Easily found. 23-25g 1" for delts

----------


## ArmedHammerd

u can find pins at a place that does vet supply or if you have a friend who is an Regersted nurse your in good shape lol

----------


## B1gDaddy

If ur in canada u can always order in the needles ur looking for from shopper drug mart. If u dont wanna go in an get them incase someone u know is working there u can also ask them to deliver them to ur house

----------


## Bertuzzi

> If ur in canada u can always order in the needles ur looking for from shopper drug mart. If u dont wanna go in an get them incase someone u know is working there u can also ask them to deliver them to ur house


I heard this before.... So, what do I do? Walk in and ask for 23g needles and they just give em to me with no script or anything??

----------


## Ace250

Guess wer lucky here in Australia. I have a medical clinic 10 minutes away from mine thats funded by a government program that gives you free needles and other related paraphernalia i.e. disposal bin, syringles, needles, alco swabs. Did i mention their free  :Smilie:  lol the best part is they dont take down details or anything and you can pretty much get how many things you want. The other day i got enough needles to cover mine and 2 other mates cycles lol

----------


## B1gDaddy

> I heard this before.... So, what do I do? Walk in and ask for 23g needles and they just give em to me with no script or anything??


Basicly. They cant really say no we wont sell you needles cause for all they know you cud be a heroine addict an if u dont get clean needles ur gonna say '**** you' and then go share a needle an help cause the spread of aids an shit  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## B1gDaddy

> Guess wer lucky here in Australia. I have a medical clinic 10 minutes away from mine thats funded by a government program that gives you free needles and other related paraphernalia i.e. disposal bin, syringles, needles, alco swabs. Did i mention their free  lol the best part is they dont take down details or anything and you can pretty much get how many things you want. The other day i got enough needles to cover mine and 2 other mates cycles lol


I think canada used to have that too but im not sure what happened, wasnt really following it. but my best guess is that people think that offering free needles is encouraging drug use.. which is retarded but oh well.

----------


## DocBman

1in 18g is best for intramuscular injections....

----------


## Devil's_Advocate

> 1in 18g is best for intramuscular injections....


Don't listen to this guy.  :Aajack:  ffs. Unless you post up videos of you pushing one in. then I'm the wanker.

Here in New Zealand, we have Needle Exchanges. They are free to visit and get your barrels, pins and swabs.

23g 1" is all good. Any smaller (25g etc) and it takes too long to push it through, and any bigger (like 18g! ffs) and you won't want to do it very often.
I draw with a 20g.

----------


## theboss

in canada .....go in the store..ask for what you need.
if they dont have it try somewhere else or order them through the store...i get them by the box.

----------


## skeletal pump

i live in canada right by a shoppers drug mart actually. does it take them along time to get it ready because i know many people who i would not want to see me buying needles. do they sell them at IDA's as well?

----------


## MACHINE5150

> if you want to inject into two spots... say both biceps or delts is it bad to use the same needle?


never use the same needle twice..

1" is good for quads and delts.. but 1.5" is recomended for glutes

----------


## MACHINE5150

> 1in 18g is best for intramuscular injections....


this is bad advice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 18g is painful/wrong

----------


## kjones_usmc

I use 23 1's for cyp it doesnt hurt but hell ya i pinned with 18 once...wont be doing that again

----------


## skeletal pump

for test enanthate is 23g the best bet with 1inch for shoulders and thighs and 1.5inch for glutes?

----------


## ericzacha

I don't think there is much difference between the pinprick you get from a 23-27 gauge needle, so anything in that range should work. You don't need a prescription to buy needles, though if you get one, insurance will often pay for it. I frequently inject into two separate sites at work (i'm an ER doc) and I don't use a separate needle. You must, however, make sure that you have adequately cleaned the site with an alcohol swab.

----------


## Sicko

Anyone ever sink one into calf???

----------


## Sicko

no seriosly, my calves are a serious hard gain muscle. I walk an enormous amount in my job (commercial construction) and my calves are strong but long.Is site injection an option for calf muscle????? Anyone have any experience with this particular area.....

----------


## D7M

^Unless you're using SEO, injecting into your calves won't make them bigger. 

I've shot calves and the only thing that happens is it hurts and is uncomfortable to walk on for a a day or two.

----------


## Sicko

Thanks for the heads up.I kinda figured that to be the case,but seems like someone always has a success story involving site injection and the differance it made for them. But the pain/discomfort that I am sure comes with it would need more than "might work might not" answer. Ya know what I mean??
By the way not familiar with the abbreveation SEO. shine a light would ya??

----------


## Cthulhu

Is using 30g 1/2' a bad idea for quads?

----------


## rapidoo15

I use 22g 1 1/2 for my glute...

----------


## dav1dg90

like evryone else 23g 1in thats what i use and i wouldnt use anything smaller than a 25g

----------


## pebble

> Is using 30g 1/2' a bad idea for quads?


Not the best one.

1inch 23g will allow for a "faster" and deeper (into the muscle belly) injection.

----------


## toooosmall

for me, the extra 10 seconds of injecting is well worth going 25g over 23g, much less pain then, and esp. the next day(s)

----------


## apstylez

what if my glutes arent as big as yours haha!

----------


## JohnnyTribal

I used to be an I.v. Drug user for five years and been off for two but regardless if you live in a fairly large city there should be some kind of needle exchange, best part is they are free and they give you everything from rigs to alcohol swabs, lol condoms too. You can tell them straight up it is for steroid intramuscular injections, people come there for needles to shoot dope and are very open about it and they even will give you a card authorizing you to have the **** in your vehicle. Tell them what you are using it for, I get cannons (18 gauge) to draw from the amp or vial , three cc tubes and an equal number of 22 gauge tips to inject, 1.5" for flutes is suffice. They will usually give you ten, if you save the sharps and " exchange" them they will give you 20 next time. Never pay for rigs again, or alcohol swabs. Your welcome.

----------


## austinite

nevermind...........

----------


## JohnnyTribal

> 1in 18g is best for intramuscular injections....


The name cannon really does hold its glory when you look at an "18" for the first tim. It's a rough site

----------


## JohnnyTribal

> Don't listen to this guy.  ffs. Unless you post up videos of you pushing one in. then I'm the wanker.
> 
> Here in New Zealand, we have Needle Exchanges. They are free to visit and get your barrels, pins and swabs.
> 
> 23g 1" is all good. Any smaller (25g etc) and it takes too long to push it through, and any bigger (like 18g! ffs) and you won't want to do it very often.
> I draw with a 20g.


I draw with a cannon and inject with a 23/1.5

----------


## JohnnyTribal

> for test enanthate is 23g the best bet with 1inch for shoulders and thighs and 1.5inch for glutes?


Yea buddy

----------


## JohnnyTribal

> Is using 30g 1/2' a bad idea for quads?


I can't believe it actually pushes through a 30! I'd check your gear man

----------


## AverageGymRat

18g to draw, 25g to inject - fast, painless, easy, and safe.
1.5 inches to glutes, 1 inch to delts and quads

----------


## ickythump

AGR what are you doing, why are you bumping old threads like this, get you post count up the real way, stop clogging up the lines

----------


## Troy boys

I've just started using testostrone my pin is only 23g .5 long 
Now my glute is swollen and very sore 
Is it because of the .5. Being to short 
Thanx

----------


## TRYHARD2001

It's crazy how much I've learned in 5 minutes on this site. There really is no substitute for experience.

----------


## njbouncer

Can someone please help me find a reliable source for ordering pins to NYC. I can't seem to find anyplace that does not ask for a script..PLEASE PM me.

Thank you !

----------


## DurkaDurka

> Can someone please help me find a reliable source for ordering pins to NYC. I can't seem to find anyplace that does not ask for a script..PLEASE PM me.
> 
> Thank you !


Just tell them it's for testosterone injections... as I know congress passed a law in like 2013 that they cannot refuse the sale of new needles... i know in vegas all of a sudden EVERY WHERE sells them cheap as f too!

That or try a needle bank  :Wink:  or Amazon really... for 3 ml 25 g 1" here is .20 a piece buying singles at ANY CVS pharmacy...

GO to Walmart they have for like 13.62 100 packs and they've never asked for 10 yrs that I've known of them for syringes. Try ordering online though best of luck to u

----------

